

Attacking Z-Way Controlled Home Automation Devices - rwestergren
http://randywestergren.com/attacking-z-way-controlled-home-automation-devices/

======
jaytaylor
This is a gaping security hole, thanks for sharing, OP!

I'll have to play around with this and see if I can execute a PoC against my
friend who has Z-Wave everything.

I'm surprised this hasn't gotten any HN love.

